# skid plates



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok guys, so Im looking for mainly a bash plate and the main skid plates for my 2006 650i. I have seen numerous packages that fit the 750 , or the 2008-2009 650i. Is there any reason why the 750 plates wont fit? The only part number difference I have found is the front gaurd on the different models but the skid plate fits them all. .:06:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Check out the Richochet ones, they are all direct fit.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Guessing by the tires & lift you mud ride a lot? - Bash plate ok, but I wouldn't do full skids. More surface area dragging in the mud = more resistance. 

I have custom expanded metal guards below my diffs and engine case on both my honda & the t-cat. Protects them from rocks/sticks/tree stumps(namely cypress knees), but lets mud push through/drain out and thus doesn't add to the reasons for me to get hung up.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

JPs300 said:


> Guessing by the tires & lift you mud ride a lot? - Bash plate ok, but I wouldn't do full skids. More surface area dragging in the mud = more resistance.
> 
> I have custom expanded metal guards below my diffs and engine case on both my honda & the t-cat. Protects them from rocks/sticks/tree stumps(namely cypress knees), but lets mud push through/drain out and thus doesn't add to the reasons for me to get hung up.


Yes I mud ride mainly , I really just want the bash plate and the center plate , I'm tired of buying the plastic crap. I guess I could stop going over bushes and small trees but it sometimes just has to be like that here lol. I'll check out the ricochet and thanks bud


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Puck board or lexan works fine too.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Make your own.Jig saw and vice and some aluminum


----------

